# dog tunnels



## powerdog (Mar 20, 2011)

Does anyone know of a brand of fairly long, open dog tunnel that they particularly like for casual/recreational use? I"m considering this one for my 50 lb. yellow lab:

http://www.amazon.com/Dog-Agility-T...TF8&qid=1355005826&sr=1-4&keywords=dog+tunnel

It would mostly be used in the house, set in various shapes, just as a game for her. I want something reasonably durable but can't pay hundreds of dollars for a competition-type tunnel.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Looks like it would rip easy. But for that price it's a bargain for casual agility in the house. Though you would have to find a way to weigh it down without using the stakes.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

For something to do in the house, it would probably be alright as the dog would not be racing through it as fast as it would outdoors. To stabilize it in the house, just get two bottles from something like a large bleach, fill them with water and tie a strap over the top of the tunnel to the handles on the bottles. You can do it on each end and maybe in the middle.

We made do with something similar but our dogs are only around ten pounds. Have just ordered a couple of proper tunnels for training outside next year and they were around $100.00 each with free shipping.


----------



## powerdog (Mar 20, 2011)

Kyllobernese, can you give me a link to that $100 tunnel? 

I wonder if it's this one, which would be $200 in 12 ft length:

http://www.petsquared.com/products/dog_agility_training_equipment/aa_prac_tunnel.asp


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

For indoors you could use this http://www.cleanrun.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=1296&ParentCat=621 and just hold it in place like suggested above w/jugs filled with water or sand

I bought my tunnel and chute from http://shop.ntiglobal.com/store/index.php?p=catalog&parent=3&pg=1 but they are more expensive. They are having a 15% off sale w/free shipping


----------



## powerdog (Mar 20, 2011)

Lots of good options. I appreciate all the suggestions.

Generally, in the mid-price (good quality "practice" tunnels), the choices seem to be either vinyl or a material that's similar to canvas. I guess outside the vinyl sheds water and the canvas just dries over time. Any other thoughts on choosing which material? Thanks.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I just found this one, $160 for a good 10' tunnel.
http://www.affordableagility.com/comptunnel.htm


----------



## powerdog (Mar 20, 2011)

Sibe, what do you think of their practice tunnels? For one dog, not in competition or training, it looks like it might hold up better than the under-$100 ones I've seen.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like they have a 9' practice tunnel for $85. The fabric looks pretty sturdy, especially compared to some tunnels that look like tissue paper. I'd give this one a shot.


----------

